# Solved: Cannot play DVD videos under Windows Media Player



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Can play mp3 audio with Windows Media Player.
Can play cd audio with Windows Media Player..

Receive this error message with Windows Media Player when trying to play DVD.: Windows Media Player cannot play DVD video. You might need to adjust your Windows display settings. Open display settings in Conrol Panel, and then try lowering your screen resolution and color quality settings.

Installed Windows Media Player 11. Still getting error message shown above.

Installed XLC media player, can now run DVD videos under XLC but cannot run DVD videos under Windows Media Player.

Screen resolution is set at 800 by 600.
Color quality is re-set at 16 bit from 32 bit.
Adapter Type: NVDIA GeForce 7050/NVIDIA nforce 510i
Bios Information: Version 5.73.32.09.16
Screen refresh rate. 60 Hz
Ran NVIDIA Stability Test: Ran but did not give results. Results screen immediately went back to NVIDIA start-up screen.
DPI Setting: 96 DPI

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

you require codecs to run DVDs. Download from here


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you. I am able to play DVD's, just not with WMP. I will try your suggestion.


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you Bichey, your advice was taken. I installed the codecs from the link you provided and the problem is solved. Thank you again. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Do not install a codec pack!!!! You have been warned!!! You WILL eventually run into problems, with some format, at some point in time. These packs are poorly written. ONLY install what you really need. In this case, *you simply needed an MPEG-2 decoder*, not all the other crap. The "install everything" approach is flawed in many ways. It causes a lot of conflicts between codecs that don't want to share. This has been well-known on video-related sites for many years now.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

You are welcome, HowdeeDoodee


----------

